# My ode to JPH



## Endogene (Jun 11, 2008)

On many request i suppose 

I had some trouble getting rid of the fine white around the outlines of the rat it self, my computer tend to slow down quite a lot when i edit pictures of this dimension.
I uploaded two versions, the first one being the orinal and the second one being a "darker" version (aka gray scale, or brown scale in my case) which i actually prefer

plain JPH:






"Dark" JPH


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

You sir, rock


----------



## Endogene (Jun 11, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> You sir, rock



your naked moogle will follow some day


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

holy shit that looks good


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

DAAAAAMN YOOOOOU JPH!!1
Good job, Good job


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I was joking around before, though I would be grateful if you did make me one, but theres no rush or obligation to. None of the less, I'm really impressed with your art, keep up the good work.


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2008)

_Very_ nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You've really got a talent, are you in art school or something?


----------



## phoood (Jun 11, 2008)

redwall suxs.
I kid, never read the series

endogene, good stuff


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

8 bit mario and linke covered in myst muhuhuhuuhuhuuhuh

You are an artist!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 11, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I once considered going there but it wouldnt really matter, drawing and painting especially is mostly about experience there are some techniques of course but they are easy to learn, being able to use them is harder but here again it's something you'll have to do yourself, a teacher can't help you with that


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 11, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rule 34 on moogles.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 11, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know, woudnt want any parent having to explain what a strap on chocobo is


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooo...Gene, _your _the one who game him the idea?!?!?! What were you thinking man!!


----------

